# Help needed with 3300-3400 Cal Diet Plan



## rnr79 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am 39, 5'7", 135 lbs. Recently i have been going to gym regularly and changed my diet completely. I think i am eating regularly and healthy now. I have started seeing benefits, Now i am very serious to gain weight and looking for some help to build a diet plan. I am looking for may be weekly food plan with approx 3300 cal.

I have attached food diary for one day for an example.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

You have a base with the list of foods you have posted so you could base it off that and add in the extras to get the required calories like having oats with breakfast and if possible a simple homemade weight gain shake in the day. I'm not to keen on the M&S pre pack meals I'd rather just cook up some chicken and rice with flavours.


----------



## jackedbrah (Feb 1, 2013)

Try and up the daily fat intake to 140 grams. Should add up nice 600+ calories to your bulk diet and fit 40/40/20 macro ratio well.


----------



## rnr79 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for suggestions sure i will add some more fats.

i use the m&s food most of those are just raw so thought may be ok.

but again i am trying more and more home cooked now and even take home made food to work now.

if possible any help regarding some sample menus and diet plan with food?

The reason for this is I can follow and stick to the plan, this way I will make sure I eat properly.


----------



## jackedbrah (Feb 1, 2013)

Lot of options to customize and plan meals here

http://www.eatthismuch.com/


----------



## harry789 (Apr 20, 2010)

For fats try to add Flaxseed and omega oil blend, I have ground flaxseed in my morning oats and a spoon of omega oils before bed adds about 20g of good fats to my diet.


----------

